# Skinny Rainbow



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I have an Australian Rainbow fish in a 25 gallon aquarium. The water parameters are PH-7.2, Ammonia- 0-0.25, Nitrite- 0 and Nitrate- 40. I know the Ammonia and Nitrates are a high and I'm working on that right now, I have them a lot better than before and am doing another partial water change soon. But I just realized that one of my Australian rainbows was extremely thin and he was gasping a little faster than he was supposed to be. His excrement is white and string- like. MY other two rainbows are fine and so are my guppies and pleco and everyone else. I just don't know what's wrong and I really don't want to lose him. I feel like crud because I hadn't noticed it for so long, he's not eating much and I'm worried. This is a non-planted tank just so everyone knows. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I think my Rainbow has internal parasites, so I got some medication and am treating _her_ (just learned it was a girl) but now my guppies are rubbing against the gravel. Now I think my medication will treat external parasites it's Tetra Parasite Guard and says it will but it also says it's dangerous to crustraceans. So IO removed all my ghost shrimp and my crab and put them into my snail breeding tank. Which is 2.5 gallons. I am treating all my fish for parasites just in case. Does anyone know when this stuff will work? How long it takes I mean... It only treats ten gallons per tablet so I put two in considering I have a 25 gallon and it didn't say whether I could cut the tablets in half. I also need to know when the water is safe for the crab and shrimp again.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are the ingredients of Tetra Parasite Guard?

I'd use praziquantel IMO. Prazipro is available online. Try Pet Mountain. Vet clinics carry Droncit unless you need prescriptions for that.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Praziquantel, Dflubenzuron, Metronidazole and Acriflavin 

These are the active ingredients thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Try the pure prazi first. It's possible flukes are also culprits here and prazi is very effective against flukes. Your tetra med is way harsh for skinny fish with acriflavine in it.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Mom won't spend much on the fish how much does it cost? T.T *feels horrible for not being able to just do it herself*


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hikari PraziPro Aquarium Solutions Pond Medications


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Lupin you're the best <3


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You flatter me. LOL! Glad you have a backup Prazipro there.:mrgreen:


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Lupin her feces is turning dark again though it's still a little stringy and she's eating better should I put the filter back in?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes.


----------

